# Ruger SR9 sticker



## re223 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got my new Ruger SR9 and I noticed it came with a small round red colored sticker near the slide on the side of the gun. Does anyone know what this means? Was it possibly at a gun show? Thanks.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

mine did too...just peel it off..must be a factory marking sticker


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

re223 said:


> Just got my new Ruger SR9 and I noticed it came with a small round red colored sticker near the slide on the side of the gun. Does anyone know what this means? Was it possibly at a gun show? Thanks.





trob_205 said:


> mine did too...just peel it off..must be a factory marking sticker


I was once told by a Ruger aficionado/fan that the factory does this to differentiate the type of action (DA/SA w/decocker, DA/SA w/safety lever, or DAO) so the assemblers/packagers can tell what type it is at a glance. I thought he said they used the same color-code on the box label, too.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> I was once told by a Ruger aficionado/fan that the factory does this to differentiate the type of action (DA/SA w/decocker, DA/SA w/safety lever, or DAO) so the assemblers/packagers can tell what type it is at a glance. I thought he said they used the same color-code on the box label, too.


makes sense.


----------

